# What height for ex-pen



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Now that I have decided to use ex-pen indoors, what height should the pen be? How big area wise. I need crate and potty tray to fit in with not much open space at first. Then as pup catches on, I can enlarge.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

So, here is my recent experience with my puppy and ex-pen height. We had a 24 inch for our puppy, who is now 16 weeks old, but this was a couple of weeks ago. My four pound dog got out of the pen twice while we weren't home. He greeted us, very happy with himself. The first time, I thought I accidentally left him out. After the second time, we discovered he was climbing on top of the crate and jumping from there. Long story short, I bought an extra high one and haven't had him escape since, though he often sits on top of his crate.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Melissa Woods said:


> So, here is my recent experience with my puppy and ex-pen height. We had a 24 inch for our puppy, who is now 16 weeks old, but this was a couple of weeks ago. My four pound dog got out of the pen twice while we weren't home. He greeted us, very happy with himself. The first time, I thought I accidentally left him out. After the second time, we discovered he was climbing on top of the crate and jumping from there. Long story short, I bought an extra high one and haven't had him escape since, though he often sits on top of his crate.


Oh the proud, expectant look of puppy mischief is just the best, when he's waiting to show you what an amazing thing he accomplished!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I haven't had any trouble with my 24" ex pen, but there are more stories of Havs climbing or jumping them so I think you just have to keep an eye on it. I know others have needed to move crates away from the edge of their ex-pens or set the crate up against a wall to prevent climbing, so I think you have to be conscious of what's around it. When mine figured out how to jump off the back of the sofa we had to make adjustments! I bought a really inexpensive one and a nicer wood one and the cheap Amazon ex-pen is still going strong! I took the wood one apart to modify into gates.


----------



## wencit (Jul 15, 2018)

I read somewhere on these forums that if the pup can climb a 24" ex-pen, it can eventually scale a 36" ex-pen, and that's a much higher height from which to fall. If he's climbing (and not just jumping onto something for leverage), you're going to need to purchase a top for the ex-pen anyway. We bought a 24" one for our puppy, and I'm keeping my eye on him to make sure he can't get out. If I see any escape attempts, we'll buy a top.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

wencit said:


> I read somewhere on these forums that if the pup can climb a 24" ex-pen, it can eventually scale a 36" ex-pen, and that's a much higher height from which to fall. If he's climbing (and not just jumping onto something for leverage), you're going to need to purchase a top for the ex-pen anyway. We bought a 24" one for our puppy, and I'm keeping my eye on him to make sure he can't get out. If I see any escape attempts, we'll buy a top.


I read the same thing, that climbing is climbing. But I think you have to know if the puppy is actually climbing the ex-pen itself or using other things as steps. In my case, he was using other things as steps and has never tried to climb the actual ex-pen.


----------



## wencit (Jul 15, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I read the same thing, that climbing is climbing. But I think you have to know if the puppy is actually climbing the ex-pen itself or using other things as steps. In my case, he was using other things as steps and has never tried to climb the actual ex-pen.


 Oh yes, I agree! There's a difference between climbing and using things as leverage. Climbing = bad news. LOL!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Yup we had to fix this, lol. I still have a 24 in ex pen in my room for night that I leave the crate in. But now I take the crate out when I’m not home. So he can’t use it to step over.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Haha, that is so cute! He really is so proud!


----------



## wencit (Jul 15, 2018)

Oh my, Melissa Woods, that is an adorable picture! 

Just curious, do you know how he got on top of the crate? Did he just jump up?


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

I think he jumped. While I never SEE him do this, I know he can jump quite high. I may have to start putting him in a bathroom or other uncarpeted area with his potty tray and water while we're. gone. He's not usually alone for more than a few hours.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

You need a 3ft tall ex-pen and don't put a crate inside as the puppy will jump on top and over the ex-pen. My ex-pen was 6 feet long, almost 3ft wide and 3ft tall. The ex-pen door opened into a kitchen-family area from one entrance. The second entrance I installed a swinging gate. When the ex-pen door was open Patti could wonder in and out from the ex-pen into the family living area. When we didn't have eyes on her or left the room, Patti was confined to the ex-pen. In the ex-pen we had a blanket, water, food tray, toys and potty tray. Patti preferred sleeping on the tile floor so I removed a fluffy bed. 

Flat footed Patti easily jumps a two foot gate. She, also, climbs and jumps. We used the ex-pen until she was 10 months old. If we'd kept her in the ex-pen beyond that age, she probably would have figured out have to climb the rails and get out. By 10 months she was indoor house broken and had free range of most of the house.

Havanese are quite resourceful.


----------

